# Clever Dripper Filter Papers



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

A Clever dripper is going to be top of my Christmas list this year, so please can I have some recommendations of what filter papers work well with it as well as good suppliers?

Thanks,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good choice, the CCD is a very flexible brewing device.

Something like these perhaps http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/filtropa-coffee-filter-papers-size4.html


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I see the CCD is out of stock there. I wonder if the new stock will be the new version. Will probably get one if it is.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

It is also out of stock at Coffeehit - when is the new version meant to arrive?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Filtropa ones work well enough for me and are pretty cheap.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Another vote for filtropia here.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

CCD and filters appear to be in stock at hasbean.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there a new version of the Clever Dripper coming out and if so what are the differences?


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Refloating this post... are you guys still recommend the filtropia?

I am thinking in buying the clever and read somewhere the recommendation of hario v60 papers (Not specifing if japan or holland) folding the bottom but that advice would be for the small clever, right? Cause I am planning to get the Large clever. Would be the hario 03 enough? Better stick with the filtropia? what about melitta?

Thanks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I use the white filtropa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't use the brown papers.

I like to use oversize papers, to fully utilise the brewer's capacity (#6 Filtropa paper in the large dripper, #4 paper in the small). I mostly use the Rombouts white papers for the simple reason that I can pick them up with my groceries.

Good thing about the papers is that they are cheap & easy to experiment with.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Don't use the brown papers.


 Noted. Do they change a lot the flavour?



MWJB said:


> I mostly use the Rombouts white papers for the simple reason that I can pick them up with my groceries.


 Never heard of them. Are they available in supermarkets?

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Folinho said:


> Noted. Do they change a lot the flavour?
> 
> Never heard of them. Are they available in supermarkets?
> 
> Thanks!


 Brown paper need rinsing.

Sainsburys & Ocado off the top of my head.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Brown paper need rinsing.
> 
> Sainsburys & Ocado off the top of my head.


 I thought they all needed rinsing.. (sorry completely newbie here)

Thanks for the info


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Folinho said:


> I thought they all needed rinsing.. (sorry completely newbie here)
> 
> Thanks for the info


 I don't typically rinse the white ones (Filtropa, Hario, Kalita, Rombouts), if you get any taste just use a different brand.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I don't typically rinse the white ones (Filtropa, Hario, Kalita, Rombouts), if you get any taste just use a different brand.


 I was thinking in doing it to also warm the clever and mug up but I will be trying lots of things when I get it..

and It will probably be after Xmas if I am able to go to Spain to spend some time with my family...

Thanks for all the answers


----------

